# What Kind of Dog Is That?



## ChancetheGSD

Dog DNA from Funny Or Die, Allan McLeod, Ryan Perez, allyhord, Shauna O'Toole, BoTown Sound, emilymayamills, Johanna Parker, Eugene Cordero, Tricia McAlpin, Lauren Lapkus, joehartzler, Andrée Vermeulen, Michael Blaiklock, Anne Rieman, and Barak Hard

I think I need a DNA test for Eevee. I've actually had someone tell me she has "German Shepherd teeth"! :rofl:


----------



## k_sep

Eevee is super adorable! Every time you post new pictures of her, it seems like she might be something else! I have no idea how people guess GSD though.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Lol! Your guess is as good as mine!! I can't count the times I've heard German Shepherd, Husky, Chow (even had someone forcefully open her mouth to check for a purple tongue ) and even WOLF and COYOTE!! :hammer: But everyone is an expert, don'tchaknow? I just smile and nod at the stupid guesses.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

She looks like a wolf to me, for sure


----------



## doggiedad

i had a guy tell me he had GSD's all of his life blah,
blah, blah. he looked at my imported show dog
and said "that's a German Shepherd, isn't it"?.


----------



## ChancetheGSD

@Doggiedad: LOL! No, it's obviously a Rough Collie.

Chance's papers actually stated that he was a.....Lab!!!! No joke!!

My "Labradors" mugshot









And then as an adult. Him and Cash could be identical twins, no?









Funny thing is, Cash actually was from Germany! So...I guess they had something kind of in common. 

I actually was asked if he had Lab in him more than once. ._. Because "German Shepherds don't come in liver/chocolate". Um....Yes....Yes they do.


----------



## msvette2u

LOL We had someone insist on Monday that Ruger was a Rottweiler! 
Um. 
No. 
Rottweiler - Dog Pictures


----------



## k_sep

People seem to guess the strangest things with dogs. I don't understand why so many people think they're experts on breeds of dogs, then will argue with you if you disagree! I get Rottweiler, Doberman, and Husky for my puppy. Some people are just strange! 

And the person who suggested that Eevee could be a coyote or wolf makes the person who suggested GSD look sane!


----------



## Ribrustler

Lol, I have long coated GSD Black and Tan and people try to tell me all the time that she is a collie mix. I actually got into a little bit of a spat with someone at the park. They had a Black and tan GSD 7 week old pup @ the dog park and tried to tell me there was no such thing as a long coated GSD.


----------



## msvette2u

We were in Nashville a year ago in May, during the floods. I spotted a man walking with a Chihuahua type dog and asked him what kind of dog it was. He stated it was a Chihuahua - I made the comment that her legs were quite long - he said, with a touch of pride "She's a DEER LEGGED Chihuahua!!"


----------



## AbbyK9

My Belgian Malinois is usually identified as "Shepherd and what else?" by people.


----------



## Chicagocanine

That video reminds me of my terrier mix... People were always guessing different breeds. I usually just told people he was "mostly Rat Terrier" because Rat Terrier was the most recognizable in him. If I wanted to elaborate I'd say he might be part Jack Russell, or Boston Terrier, or some sort of bully breed. I talked to someone from Rat Terrier rescue once who said he could be a purebred Rat Terrier because not all the dogs are standardized and they sometimes get "throwbacks". He was a bit big and not really built right for a Rat Terrier though, his head and body were a lot wider. He also had an underbite and curly tail, who knows where that was from.
I've guessed or had people guess he was part Pug, Chihuahua, Fox Terrier, APBT, Staffy Bull Terrier, Shih Tzu(because of the curly tail), Australian Cattle Dog, Bulldog, etc... 
I've had a few people insist he was a "pit bull" and act scared of him. 

Pictures: Dog profile for Pooch ~ I miss you ~, a male Rat Terrier/Bull Terrier


----------



## ChancetheGSD

Awww! Look at that smile!!! :rofl:

My cousin has what I'm almost positive is a purebred Rat Terrier. But people are ALWAYS arguing she is a Jack Russell Terrier or a Chihuahua. :/ I mean, we both agree there is a chance she could be mixed but she's not a purebred JRT or Chi.

This is the best picture I have of her ATM, her ears stand straight up normally. Lol!


----------



## Wolfgeist

People ask what my purebred working-line sable pup is mixed with. :headbang:


----------



## Pepper311

Lol great video. I really love the roller bladed.

I have a friend that got a rescue dog. It's a pretty dog. kind of a red tan solid color 65 lb erect ears short coat. She was called a shepherd mix. I never even could put my finger on the breed. Well she did the DNA test for $150. She found out the 2 main breeders were akita and boxer and 15 other breeds some of them small. So basically all she found out was it is a mutt. It's kind of neat I guess if it is right.


----------

